# Joint bank account: "Und konto" or "Oder konto"?



## MPDEUTSCH (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if there is any way to tell if a joint bank account held in Germany is set up as an "Und konto" or as an "Oder konto" just by looking at the regular bank statement. If the bank statement says "Kontoinhaber: xxx und Frau yyy", does that "und" inserted between the two names NECESSARILY indicate that it is an "Und konto"? Or is it possible for the bank statement of an "Oder konto" to be expressed that way too (i.e. using "und" between the name of each "kontoinhaber"?

Any help will be much appreciated, since my German is still too poor to understand any information online about these matters. Thank you!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I expect that there's no way to tell from a statement - you'd need to confirm with the bank. I just had a look at one of ours, which says "Frau und Herr..." but it's definitely an "oder" Konto.

I suspect that "und" Kontos are relatively rare for normal household use, since nothing can be done without the agreement of both parties.


----------



## MPDEUTSCH (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you so much for your help! It is very much appreciated. My lack of German skills is making it really difficult for me to find out that information, but at least now I know that that those "und" are not relevant to the issue. So I will keep looking into this. Thank you again for taking the time to help me out with this. Best regards.


----------

